# Selling out the dream



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

Well, the dream of the nano-reef tank is over... after careful consideration and estimation of costs, I have determined that this is not a reasonable venture right now. Luckily I made this decision before sinking any money into it, making this the first time I have resisted the impulse buy!







I have, however, been bit by the salt bug, so I am going to get a frogfish whenever my firemouths grow up and move out of the 10 gallon tank. if anyone is interested, i can still write a tutorial on the set up and everything, even though i didn't do it, i learned a lot about it and can provide info on the set up, equipment and expenses...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You can do a nice 12g setup for 100 bucks. Dosnt sound too bad. I might do that.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

$100!? you're crazy! you need to spend that much on lights alone


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Via-Aqua has power compacts with round corner glass for 160 for a 11G.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> $100!? you're crazy! you need to spend that much on lights alone


True. And cutting corners will end up biting you in the


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well with a snakehead like yours - who needs a reef tank?


----------

